# Typ ist immer verpixelt



## El_Tomato (28. März 2008)

Hach ich verzweifle noch, ich arbeite in Adobe Illustrator CS2.
Ich lad das Logo rein, der Text ist schön und gut, wenn ich es vektorisiere, aber mein Typ bleibt verpixelt..

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. März 2008)

Dann liegt er nicht als Vektorbild vor. Lad mal die Illustrator Datei hier hoch (kannst es ja vorher zippen)


Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

Das hat dir wohl doch nicht gereicht? Hast du den "Typen" denn auch vektorisiert
oder liegt der nur als Pixelgrafik vor?

Grüße


----------



## El_Tomato (28. März 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das hat dir wohl doch nicht gereicht? Hast du den "Typen" denn auch vektorisiert
> oder liegt der nur als Pixelgrafik vor?
> ...



Ja nein, was ich mein ist, wenn ich den Typ per Abpausoption vektorisieren will, wird er komig eckig und man erkennt nicht mehr, das es ein Typ war...
Hab den noch nich im Vektorformat, nur in PSD und JPG


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Dann ist das logisch das der verpixelt ist....Dann musst du ihn wohl oder übel selbst nachzeichnen. Oder du probierst mal mit VectorMagic....


----------



## El_Tomato (28. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Dann ist das logisch das der verpixelt ist....Dann musst du ihn wohl oder übel selbst nachzeichnen. Oder du probierst mal mit VectorMagic....



Hmm ich werds mal versuchen, danke euch trotzdem.


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. März 2008)

Ähm, wo sind die letzten Beiträge hin?

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. März 2008)

Leider im Datennirvana => http://www.tutorials.de/forum/inter...chlagene-datenmigration-mit-datenverlust.html


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. März 2008)

Dann bin ich aber beruhigt. Ich dachte schon ich hätte gegen die Regeln verstossen 

Dann schreib ich halt noch meinen Wunsch und gut: Ich hätte gerne das Brushset wo dieser FlikFlak Mann von dem im Thema besprochen Logo verwendet wird.


Alex


----------



## XSxecutor (30. März 2008)

hmm, ich weiss nicht genau, ob das so muss aber bei dem Logo sind die Abstände zwischen den orangenen und grauen Elementen irgendwie nicht gleichmäßig. Ausserdem kann man mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug auch Vektorkurven erzeugen vielleicht hilft das ja, dann sieht die Person nicht mehr so eckig aus.


----------

